# Detachable(!) roofbar; a cautionary tale.



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

My 1998 Bessacar 625 has two longtitudinal roofrails connected by two crossbars, I don't know if these were a factory fitted item or not, though they are not part of the roof moulding but screwed and sealed to it. There is no indication of who manufactured the rack though it matches the fitted ladder. 

About 6 months ago, for varying reasons, I fitted my newly aquired Status 315 to the front crossbar rather than make yet more holes in the roof; yesterday returning home along the bumpy back lanes of Norfolk, crossbar and aerial detached from the roof rails, fortunately being restrained by the cable from disappearing over the rear of the van, the only damage being a scratch on the Heki and to my nerves. 8O 

I found that the self-tapper which secures the crossbar to the rail at each side had sheared. I am not implying that there is any fault with the design or manufacture, the rails are really decorative and were probably not designed to carry any load. The rear crossbar which doesn't have anything fitted to it was still firmly attached. Interestingly, the rear self-tappers were easily removed whilst the front sheared remmants were almost impossible to dislodge. All self-tappers had been fitted to bite into both crossbar and rail which does appear to be questionable practice, my engineering background would have preferred to see a clearance hole in the crossbar.

Anyway I have now replaced all the self tappers with more substantial items, the Status is still in place :? , it may be that anyone else with this type of rack may wish to check their screws, the thought of the very solid crossbar flying off at speed on a busy motorway is not a comforting one 8O


----------

